# Neat gate



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pretty Good Idea.

$100 Ideas: Two-Way Gate | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Learn this trick from dad. Use it also for a walk thru/ drivethru combo!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont know how safe it would be for livestock(pushing up against) but it would be good just to close off a road.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I use a small chain wrap around both gates and the pipe. Only prob so far grass growing around hard to find burried pipe. Martin


----------

